

CERN to Start Up the Large Hadron Collider. Now Here's How It Plans to Stop It. - nickb
http://spectrum.ieee.org/aug08/6558

======
streety
Although the article is certainly interesting the headline is misleading. The
article is from August. There is no news here as to when the LHC will be
operational again.

------
mhb
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=276520>

